# Divorce at Westminster Assembly



## arapahoepark (May 23, 2016)

Reviewing this again:
http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php/88999-Marriage-as-civil-contract
And reading this:
https://lydiacenter.org/2016/03/07/milton-gender-marriage-and-divorce-a-greystone-course/

My interest was piqued on the divorce debate especially against Milton during this time. Is there a way to get a hold of the anonymous An Answer? What of other sources?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 23, 2016)

I assume this: http://quod.lib.umich.edu/e/eebo/A25513.0001.001?view=toc


----------

